# Gaining weight with a busy lifestyle



## Tomski88 (May 15, 2016)

Hi there I'm new to the forum.

Ive been struggling to gain weight for years and I'm sick of it. I've been about 11stone for the past 3 years and I really want to reach 12 or higher.

I work in retail so I'm always on my feet running up and down aisles and my metabolism is super fast but my problem is I don't enjoy eating? If that makes sense. (Probably not) I'll eat my evening meal then I'll be a bit hungry but I won't feel like eating. I'm wondering if there's any advice here on how to combat this and how to include extra calories? I feel like I eat thousands of cals but then burn it off at work then eat more when I get home but never seem to gain any weight. so I often feel I'm a bit of a lost cause.

Exercise wise I do a couple workouts a week and I cycle 2 miles to work every day (which will burn even more calories)

hope you guys can help as I'm at my wits end.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Tomski88 (May 15, 2016)

My height is 6,2


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

Tomski88 said:


> Hi there I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Ive been struggling to gain weight for years and I'm sick of it. I've been about 11stone for the past 3 years and I really want to reach 12 or higher.
> 
> ...


 Get rid of all the excuses (metabolism, work and cycling). It's not any different to what a lot of other people have to deal with . The problem will be with how much you eat.

What exactly did you eat yesterday?

What kind of workout routine do you do?

If you struggle to eat much start drinking calories. Drink 2-4 litres of whole milk. Easy and quick way to get in more calories.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a busy lifestyle to me, no busier than most have.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

More liquid calories if you're struggling to get them in.


----------



## longch (Oct 27, 2014)

The amount of calories you consume can be decieving. You probably arent eating no where near as much as you think you are.

Drink a few pints of whole milk a day.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I managed to gain weight whist working a hard labour job, no reason you can't working in retail........ just eat more. Drink a few pints of milk a day on top of what you already eat or something.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tomski88 said:


> Hi there I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Ive been struggling to gain weight for years and I'm sick of it. I've been about 11stone for the past 3 years and I really want to reach 12 or higher.
> 
> ...


 I can give you some tips on how to become a fat bastard as I used to be one, still got a slight bit of chub! What do you eat on the average day, brekkie, lunch and dinner?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Doesn't sound like a busy lifestyle to me, no busier than most have.


 Sir, I would like to introduce you to the desk job.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Sir, I would like to introduce you to the desk job.


 I couldn't do a desk job, that's my idea of hell. Much rather do real work.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

Wonder why he joined the site, made this thread and never logged in again.


----------



## longch (Oct 27, 2014)

His busy lifestyle must have got in the way.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol burning all kindz of gains on the shop floor. If I can gain weight as a scaffolders labourer then you can gain weight walking stairs. You need to eat more. If you dont eat more then you won't gain.


----------



## Yassin12342 (May 22, 2016)

Tomski88 said:


> Hi there I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Ive been struggling to gain weight for years and I'm sick of it. I've been about 11stone for the past 3 years and I really want to reach 12 or higher.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry about your busy-lifestyle, just try out my Breakfast and you will maintain you weight for the rest of your day&#8230; (and btw, it's takes like 10 mins to eat this)

*My breakfast meal:*

*2 eggs* - 156g calories - 12.6g protein - 1.2g carbs

*10 Khalas dates* - 1320 carlories - 10g protein - 320g carbs

*1 cup low-fat milk* - 116g calories - 8.5g protein - 12g carbs

*Oatmeal - *464 calories - 8.5g protein - 75g carbs (100 g)

*Skyr* - 60g calories - 9.7g protein - 4.2g carbs (100 g)

*Result: 2116g carlories - 49.3g protein - 412.4g carbs*


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Yassin12342 said:


> Don't worry about your busy-lifestyle, just try out my Breakfast and you will maintain you weight for the rest of your day&#8230; (and btw, it's takes like 10 mins to eat this)
> 
> *My breakfast meal:*
> 
> ...


 Yassin, your breakfast sounds easily doable. Can you share the rest of your meal plans mate.

Cheers


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol burning all kindz of gains on the shop floor. If I can gain weight as a scaffolders labourer then you can gain weight walking stairs. You need to eat more. If you dont eat more then you won't gain.


 Thought you was a chef? Or do you cook bacon butties for the scaffolders?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sen said:


> Thought you was a chef? Or do you cook bacon butties for the scaffolders?


 I am cheffing again now, but for some few months last year I was up on the tubes. f**k that. It's a job for monkeys with a death wish. Didn't half help bring the front delts up though, pumping up 30-40 tubes at a time.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I am cheffing again now, but for some few months last year I was up on the tubes. f**k that. It's a job for monkeys with a death wish. Didn't half help bring the front delts up though, pumping up 30-40 tubes at a time.


 f**k that kind of work. Laboured for a brick layer for a while and luckily for me he didn't turn up for work very often! Too much like hard work.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

@Tomski88

If you are struggle to get your calories in, just drink them, easy to make a shake worth 1000cals whole milk or milk powder, walnut oil, protein powder, fine oat powder smooth peanut butter. etc


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Yassin12342 said:


> Don't worry about your busy-lifestyle, just try out my Breakfast and you will maintain you weight for the rest of your day&#8230; (and btw, it's takes like 10 mins to eat this)
> 
> *My breakfast meal:*
> 
> ...


 The troll speaketh....all hail the troll!!


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Tomski88 said:


> Hi there I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Ive been struggling to gain weight for years and I'm sick of it. I've been about 11stone for the past 3 years and I really want to reach 12 or higher.
> 
> ...


 Ive always found putting weight on is the easy bit. Just count your protein and calorie macros and you should see a steady growth

Almonds, peanut butter and whole milk are good calorie toppers and high in protein.

i work 9 til 7, 6 days a week and when i bulk i pack in 4000 calories a day. I tend to find I do that quiete easy if im honest.. too easy i think sometimes lol


----------

